# Introvert Consultant?



## ten (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm interested in consulting, particularly management or IT consulting. But I'm concerned about the long hours, and frequent interaction with people that will drain my energy (I like interacting with people though). On the plus side, I think I'll like the challenge, problem solving, etc. 
It is a career that introverts will enjoy?


----------



## perennialurker (Oct 1, 2009)

There are many introverts working in consulting. Assuming you stay away from sales, a lot of your interactions will be highly technical and knowledge-based. I don't know about you, but for many intellectually inclined introverts, discussing things about which one has deep technical knowledge and interest in is not nearly as draining as empty small talk and schmoozing. 


That being said, work life balance is a serious issue with consulting. 60-hour work weeks are not uncommon, while 9-5s are exceedingly rare. This is a challenge for any type. Many people work in consulting on a short term basis, for about three years. If they like the pace and demanding schedule, they stay on board, if not they leave. This is why high turnover is common, even expected, and even at elite consulting firms. 


Provided that you like the field you move into, I would think about consulting more in terms of work-life balance and burnout more than worrying about introversion.


----------



## jbking (Jun 4, 2010)

ten said:


> I'm interested in consulting, particularly management or IT consulting. But I'm concerned about the long hours, and frequent interaction with people that will drain my energy (I like interacting with people though). On the plus side, I think I'll like the challenge, problem solving, etc.
> It is a career that introverts will enjoy?


The question is what kind of structure will you have around you. Are you trying to be a one person organization that comes in to advise other people? Are you part of a bigger team that gets hired temporarily to use your expertise and then gets to move to the next client? There are a lot of variables here to my mind.

It can be quite enjoyable as you can use what you know and enjoy staying up to date on various ideas and theories whether you do management, IT or some other consulting.


----------



## ten (Dec 27, 2012)

It'll be with a consulting firm (MBB if I'm lucky, or the other ones are fine with me too, if I can get into any of them). Work-life balance is a concern for me, and I don't intend to do it for the long term; just the next few years while I'm young and don't have a family.


----------

